# RAF Bawdsey, April 2016



## urbexdevil (Apr 4, 2016)

It’s been a long time coming this location, literally being on my list for as long as I can remember being a slight bunker nut that I am. With a date set we set out on the two hour trip to the bunker and although having a good explore on surface level, we were baffled when it came to access into the bunker down to the rather well sealed concrete caps on both entrances, including the air ventilation shaft.

After speaking to a few people, I was convinced we had missed the entry point and decided to make the journey back there for another attempt. This time, without a doubt, we were closer to the entrance and were literally at the point we could see into the bunker! However being so close came to no avail as the access was still sealed tight none-the-less.

Leaving the site for the second time, disappointed I am left to leave the report as surface level only until the time comes to give it a go again. Local knowledge told us that the site had been sold on, literally to a local farmer with the intention to restore the bunker.

The history on this site is readily available online, so I won’t bore you all with the details and instead; here’s a link to Subbrit. Subterranea Britannica: RSG: Sites: RAF Bawdsey Rotor Radar Station

Onto the surface level pictures.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Its a shame you couldn't get down there, but still a lovely explore from ground level. 
Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 4, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Its a shame you couldn't get down there, but still a lovely explore from ground level.
> Great photos, thanks for sharing



It was mate, literally gutted.

Ground level is alright but not somewhere I would have revisited really... it was better the first time I have to admit haha.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow...loving that report. Plenty to see here.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Real shame you couldn't get in, I'm sure you will one day!


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a nice report, shame you couldn't see more.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 4, 2016)

Regardless you got some great shots.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice work, shame you couldnt get in. I love the place!


----------



## smiler (Apr 4, 2016)

Shame, but you got some nice pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## outkast (Apr 4, 2016)

smiler said:


> Shame, but you got some nice pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks



if its sealed that's the best thing that could have happened to it.


----------



## tazong (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you should cross the farmers hand with silver - if he refuses give laughing gas to his cows and you will make a laughing stock out of him.


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 5, 2016)

tazong said:


> I think you should cross the farmers hand with silver - if he refuses give laughing gas to his cows and you will make a laughing stock out of him.



That's the best comment I have heard in a while now


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 5, 2016)

Shame you did not get in.got some nice shots outside.still plenty to see above ground.did you try every bit of the place


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Shame you did not get in.got some nice shots outside.still plenty to see above ground.did you try every bit of the place



Yeah, I got what I could on ground level haha... I have to admit on the second visit I didn't get any more pictures so everything on this report is from the original first visit.

Literally tried everywhere, I know where the access would have been but it's now well and truly sealed. So frustrating when your looking at the sealed entrance and looking at vent pipes going straight in, I could shine the torch down the pipe and see the stairs! Gutted


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Totally awesome


----------

